# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية

## ملكة الاحساس

الأردن
المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية

علم	شعار
الشعار الوطني: الله.الوطن.الملك
النشيد الوطني: عاش المليك

العاصمة
(وأكبر مدينة)	عمّان
31°57′N, 35°56′E
اللغة الرسمية	العربية
تسمية السكان	أردنيون
نظام الحكم	ملكي دستوري
الملك	عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين
رئيس الوزراء	سمير زيد الرفاعي
ولي العهد	الحسين بن عبد الله الثاني
السلطة التشريعية	مجلس النواب
- المجلس الأعلى	مجلس الأعيان الأردني
- المجلس الأدنى	مجلس الأمة الأردني
الاستقلال	
- نهاية الإنتداب البريطاني	25 مايو 1946 
المساحة	
المجموع	89,341 كم2 (112)
45,495 ميل مربع 
نسبة المياه (%)	0.8
السكان	
- توقع 2008	6,198,677 (131)
- إحصاء 2004	5,611,202 
- الكثافة السكانية	64/كم2  (131)
166/ميل مربع
الناتج المحلي الإجمالي	تقدير 2008
(تعادل القدرة الشرائية)	
- الإجمالي	$31.112 مليار 
- للفرد	$5,400 
الناتج المحلي الإجمالي (اسمي)	تقدير 2008
- الإجمالي	$20.030 مليار 
- للفرد	$3,421 
مؤشر التنمية البشرية 	0.773 (86)
العملة	دينار أردني (JOD)
المنطقة الزمنية	 (UTC+2)
- في الصيف (DST)	 (UTC+3)
جهة القيادة	يمين
رمز الإنترنت	jo.
رمز الهاتف الدولي	962+
المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية دولة عربية مسلمة تقع في المشرق العربي في جنوب غرب آسيا حيث تشكل الجزء الجنوبي الشرقي من منطقة بلاد الشام، والشمالي لمنطقة شبه الجزيرة العربية. لها حدود مشتركة مع كل من سوريا من الشمال، الضفة الغربيه(فلسطين) وإسرائيل من الغرب، العراق من الشرق والسعودية من الجنوب والجنوب الشرقي. كما تطل على خليج العقبة في الجنوب الغربي. سميت بالأردن نسبة إلى نهر الأردن الذي يمر على حدودها الغربية.
الأردن يعتبر بلد يجمع بين ثقافات وعادات وحتى لهجات كل من بلاد الشام والجزيرة العربية بشكل لافت. ولا تفصل أي حدود طبيعية الأردن عن جيرانه العرب سوى نهر الأردن الذي يعتبر الحد الشمالي الفاصل لحدوده الغربية مع فلسطين. اما باقي الحدود فهي امتداد لبادية الشام في الشمال والشرق وصحراء النفوذ في الجنوب، ووادي عربة إلى الجنوب الغربي.
وللاردن تاريخ طويل تقف عنده الشواهد الأثرية جنبا لجنب إلى يومنا هذا من قلاع وحصون وابراج ومسارح وقصور ومقامات انبياء واضرحة لصحابة شهداء قضوا في معارك الفتح الإسلامي.
في عام 1946 نالت المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية استقلالها عن بريطانيا، وكان الملك عبد الله بن الشريف الحسين أول ملك عليها بعد أن كان أمير على شرق الأردن منذ 1921. النظام بالمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية هو نظام ملكي دستوري مع حكومة تمثيليه. الملك يمارس سلطته التنفيذية من خلال رئيس الوزراء ومجلس الوزراء، الذي في الوقت نفسه، هو مسؤول امام مجلس النواب المنتخب جنبا إلى جنب مع وجهاء بيت (مجلس الأعيان)، يشكلان السلطة التشريعية للدولة. بالإضافة إلى السلطة القضائية المستقلة عن الحكومة التي تمثل السلطة التنفيذية.
محتويات [أخفِ]
1 التاريخ
2 المناخ والجغرافيا
3 السياسة
3.1 السلطة التنفيذية
3.2 السلطة التشريعية
3.3 الاحزاب
4 التقسيم الإداري وأهم المدن
4.1 أهم المدن
5 السكان
6 ثقافة وعادات
7 الاقتصاد
7.1 ملامح الاقتصاد
7.2 الغاز الطبيعي
7.3 البترول
7.4 الموارد الأخرى (الفوسفات والسياحة)
8 المواصلات
9 العملة وأسعار الصرف
10 الآثار
11 الأماكن الدينية
12 السياحة
12.1 المستشفيات
13 المحميات الطبيعية
14 التعليم في الأردن
14.1 التعليم المدرسي
14.2 التعليم الجامعي
15 القوات المسلحة الأردنية
16 الرياضة
17 الأعياد الوطنية والمناسبات الدينية
18 مصادر
19 وصلات خارجية
[عدل]التاريخ



الخزنة في البتراء إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة


مسلة الملك ميشع ملك المؤابيين
 مقال تفصيلي :تاريخ الأردن
استوطنت في الأردن العديد من الشعوب واقامت على ارضه حضاراتها، وتاريخ الأردن يحفل بكثير منها حيث كانت هناك ممالك العمونيون والادوميين والمؤابيون ومن ثم العرب الانباط في الجنوب، كما احتل الهكسوس المصريين والاشوريون واليونان والفرس والرومان هذه الأرض إلى أن هل عليها الفتح الإسلامي في منتصف القرن السابع للميلاد، وتقف الشواهد الأثرية في الأردن جنبا لجنب إلى يومنا هذا من قلاع وحصون وابراج ومسارح وقصور ومقامات انبياء واضرحة لصحابة شهداء قضوا في معارك الفتح الإسلامي شاهدا على تاريخ هذه الأرض المعطاء.
اما بالنسبة للتاريخ المعاصر، فقد دخل الأردن قوات الثورة العربية الكبرى (1920 - 1921) بقيادة الشريف الحسين بن علي مكة وبصحبته الزعيم الوطني عودة أبو تايه وفي عام 1921 قام الأمير عبد الله الأول بن الحسين بتأسيس امارة شرق الأردن، وفي اعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية في 25 مايو 1946 أعترفت بريطانيا بالأردن كدولة مستقلة مع الابقاء على معاهدة تنظم العلاقات بين الأردن وبريطانيا، وتم تسمية هذا اليوم يوم الاستقلال. ضمت إليها الضفة الغربية بعد احتلال فلسطين عام 1948 وتم إعلان الوحدة رسميا بين الضفتين في 24/نيسان/1950م تحت اسم الأردن. وفي عام 1988 أعلن الملك الحسين بن طلال فك الارتباط بالضفة الغربية وتم استبعاد النواب عن الضفة الغربية من مجلس النواب.
منذ استقلال الأردن الفعلي في 1946 فقد أمضى الأردن معظم وقته تحت حكم الملك الحسين بن طلال الحفيد للملك عبد الله الأول ووالد الملك الحالي عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين. فقد استمر حكمه 1953-1999 وقد تولى حكم البلاد في سن 17 أو الثامنة عشر حسب التقويم الهجري القمري.شهد عام 1951 مقتل جده في المسجد الأقصى.
[عدل]المناخ والجغرافيا



نهر الزرقاء وجبال محافظة جرش
تقسم المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية طبيعيا إلى أربعة مناطق:
الصحراء في الشرق والشمال الشرقي (بادية الشام).
مرتفعات الضفة الشرقية (دافئ وجاف صيفا ومعتدل ماطر شتاء).
غور الأردن (حار ورطب صيفا ومعتدل شتاءا).
سهل حوران الشمال الغربي(ماطر شتاء معتدل صيفا).
وتتراوح معدلات درجات الحرارة السنوية بين 12-15 درجة مئوية (54-77 فهرنهايت)، وتصل في حدها الأعلى صيفا إلى الأربعينات (105-115 ف) في المناطق الصحراوية. ويتراوح معدل سقوط الأمطار من 50 ملم (1.97 إنش) سنويا في الصحراء إلى حوالي 580 ملم (22.8 إنش) في المرتفعات الشمالية. تتساقط الثلوج على فترات قليلة على معظم المرتفعات الجبلية في شمال ووسط وجنوب المملكة وتكون غزيرة جدا ومتراكمة في بعض الأحيان. ويمتاز الأردن بتنوع الخصائص الجغرافية من وادي حوض نهر الأردن في الغرب إلى الصحراء في الشرق مع وجود بعض المرتفعات والتلال الصغيرة بينهما. أخفض نقطة في العالم: البحر الميت، -408 متر (-1338.6 قدم) أعلى نقطة: جبل أم الدامي، 1854 متر (5689 قدم).
- حسب احصائية عدد السكان لعام 2008 يبلغ عدد سكان الأردن ستة ملايين و 200الف نسمة.
[عدل]السياسة

نظام الحكم في الأردن ملكي دستوري، ويراعى في تشكيل الحكومة تمثيلها لمختلف الاتجاهات. يترأس الملك عرش المملكة، كما يتولى منصب القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة. يمارس الملك سلطاته التنفيذية من خلال رئيس الوزراء ومجلس الوزراء. ويعتبر مجلس الوزراء مسؤولاً أمام مجلس النواب المنتخب، والذي يشكل إلى جانب مجلس الأعيان الذراع التشريعي للحكومة. وهذا الذراع يعمل باستقلالية تامة.
[عدل]السلطة التنفيذية
وهي الحكومة، تعين من قبل الملك عن طريق تعيين رئيس الوزراء
[عدل]السلطة التشريعية
وتعني مجلس الأمة بشقيه النواب :المنتخب بنظام الصوت الواحد مع كوتا الاقليات وكوتا المراة ،ومجلس الاعيان المعين من الملك والذي غالبا ما يضم من تولوا رئاسة الوزارة سابقا والمناصب المهمة بالدولة.
[عدل]الاحزاب
عرف الأردن في تاريخة العديد من الأحزاب، الإ إن الحياة الحزبية في البلد تعثرت وتوقفت بعد 1957 ومن ثم زاد الموضوع تعقيدا بأعلان الأحكام العرفية في البلاد بعد النكسة عام 1967، إلا إنها أنها عاودت للظهور والمشاركة العلنية في عام 1989 حيث تم السماح لجميع الأحزاب الأردنية بالعمل بشكل علني في الأردن، ومن هذه الأحزاب: حزب الوحدة الشعبية الديمقراطي الأردني وحزب الشعب الديمقراطي الأردني" حشد " وحزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي والحزب الشيوعي الأردني وحزب البعث العربي التقدمي وحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي الأردني... وغيرها.
وهذه قائمة بأهم الأحزاب في الأردن. قائمة الأحزاب السياسية في الأردن
[عدل]التقسيم الإداري وأهم المدن


يقسم الأردن إلى 12 محافظة محافظة البلقاء ومحافظة الزرقاء ومحافظة مادبا ومحافظة العاصمة ومحافظة إربد وعجلون ومحافظة جرش ومحافظة المفرق محافظة الكرك ومحافظة معان ومحافظة الطفيلة ومحافظة العقبة.
[عدل]أهم المدن
عمان هي عاصمة البلاد السياسية وأكبر المدن، يبلغ عدد سكان محافظة العاصمة حوالي المليونين نسمة، لتكون بذلك حوالي ثلث سكان المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
إربد هي عاصمة الشمال وثاني المدن الأردنية يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي مليون نسمة.
الزرقاء ثالث مدينة من حيث عدد السكان، تقع إلى الشمال الشرقي من العاصمة.
السلط
العقبة
الكرك
مادبا
معان
عجلون
جرش
المفرق
الرمثا
[عدل]السكان



مواطنون أردنيون في وسط البلد بعمان
يشكل العرب الغالبية العظمى من السكان، حيث تتنوع أصول الشعب الأردني والتي تعود في بعضها إلى مناطق مختلفة من بلاد الشام والجزيرة العربية. الكثير من الأردنيين تعود اصولهم إلى فلسطين، كما يضم الأردن مخيمات للاجئين الفلسطينيين المبعدين عن وطنهم منذ حرب 1948 وحرب 1967، [1] في حين تتواجد في الأردن اثنيات أخرى من الشركس والشيشان والأرمن ,ولكن الاغلبية عرب كباقي الدول العربية فاصول وبطون العشائر العربية بكل تأكيد واحدة.
الكثافة السكانية تتركز في وسط وشمال البلاد. الديانة الرسمية هي الإسلام بحيث تشكل نسبة المسلمين السنة(96%). في حين لا تتجاوز نسبة أتباع الطوائف الإسلامية الأخرى من الدروز (1%).علماً انه لا وجود للطائفة الشيعية في الاردن
وتتمتع الأقلية المسيحية (3%) التي يتبع معظمها الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، بحقوق دينية وسياسية.[2]
اللغة الرسمية هي اللغة العربية،، اللغة الإنجليزية هي اللغة الأجنبية الأولى.
هناك طبقة عمالة أجنبية كبيرة في البلاد مقارنة مع عدد السكان. حيث يقدر عدد العمالة المصرية على سبيل المثال بعدة مئات من الآلاف. كما يوجد عدد كبير من العراقيين المقيمين في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، يأتي ذلك لنزوحهم من الوضع السياسي المضطرب في بلادهم في الفترة الأخيرة بالإضافة إلى تواجد بعض الاقليات من العمالة القادمة من دول جنوب شرق آسيا التي ساهمت اتفاقيات المناطق الصناعية المؤهلة مع الولايات المتحدة بزيادة اعدادهم واكثرهم من الصين وبنغلاديش.


المحافظة	السكان (2008)[3]	مركز المحافظة	السكان (2008)[4]
محافظة عجلون	118,496	عجلون	8,161
محافظة العاصمة	2.339,405	عمان	1,135,733
محافظة العقبة	107,115	العقبة	95,408
محافظة البلقاء	349,580	السلط	87,778
محافظة إربد	1.152.462	إربد	667.534
محافظة جرش	156,680	جرش	39,540
محافظة الكرك	255,225	الكرك	22,580
محافظة معان	103,920	معان	30,050
محافظة مادبا	135,890	مادبا	83,180
محافظة المفرق	245,670	المفرق	56,340
محافظة الطفيلة	91,000	الطفيلة	38,317
محافظة الزرقاء	838,250	الزرقاء	447,880
[عدل]ثقافة وعادات

العادات العربية الموجودة في المنطقة، ستجدها في الأردن، إذ أن العادات المتعلقة بالكرم وحسن المعاملة للضيف، والمعاملة ما بين الأشخاص، وغيرها لن تجد فيها الكثير من الاختلاف ما بين الأردن وباقي الدول العربية، مما يميز الأردن هو التجانس والتمازج ما بين ثقافته، وثقافة البلاد المحيطة به، مثل السعودية والعراق وفلسطين وسورية.
اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية، اللغة الإنجليزية تستعمل على نطاق واسع، اللغة الفرنسية تدرس في بعض المدارس الخاصة. الاقليات مثل الشركس، الارمن، الشيشان والاكراد يستخدمون لغاتهم في محيطهم الخاص.


المنسف، الاكلة الشعبية في الأردن
اللهجة الأردنية: هناك لهجة تميز كل منطقة من مناطق المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية عن غيرها من المناطق الأخرى. إذ تتشابه لهجة أهل الشمال (قرى اربد، عجلون، الرمثا، جرش) لتشكل لهجة مميزة بعيدة نسبيا عن اللهجة البدوية على الرغم من وجود المصطلحات المشتركة والتعابير المتشابهة. في حين تمتاز مناطق جنوب الأردن وشرقة بلهجة أقرب إلى البداوة ولكنها في نفس الوقت متميزة ومختلفة عن اللهجات الدارجة في دول الخليج. أما عمان والزرقاء فيستعمل أهلها لهجه هجينة من اللهجات الشامية ومتطورة عنها قريبة على لهجة أهل القدس، إذ ان مانسبته 50% من سكان هاتين المدينتين من أصول فلسطينيه. من أكثر المأكولات الشعبية شهرة وشيوعا في الأردن المنسف الذي يعتبر وليمة أساسية في الأفراح والأتراح، كما أنه يعد رمز للتمسك بالإصول بالنسبة للعديد من الأردنيين, وخاصة أنه يتم تناول هذه الوجبة باستعمال اليد.، ويعد المنسف الاكلة الشعبية في الأردن.
[عدل]الاقتصاد



مدينة العقبة منفذ الأردن البحري الوحيد على العالم
[عدل]ملامح الاقتصاد
يعد الاردن من البلدان القليلة الموارد الاقتصادية تعتمد الاردن على الزراعة بنسبة بسيطة وسياحة بنسبة اكبر وخصوصا بعد تنصيب البتراء من عجائب الدنيا السبع وايضا تعتمد على المساعدات الخارجية من الدول العربية وغيرها .
[عدل]الغاز الطبيعي
تم اكتشاف الغاز في الأردن في عام 1987، ويقدر حجم الاحتياطي المكتشف بما يقارب 230 مليار قدم مكعب، وهي كميات متواضعة جدا بالمقارنة مع جيرانها. تم تطوير حقل الريشة في الصحراء الشرقية بجانب الحدود العراقية، والحقل ينتج ما يقارب 30 مليون قدم مكعب من الغاز يوميا، ليتم ارسالها إلى محطة كهرباء قريبة لإنتاج ما يقارب 10% من حاجة المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية الكهربائية.[5]
[عدل]البترول
رغم أن احتياطيات البترول الخام في الأردن غير تجارية، إلا أن الأردن يعتبر أحد أغنى دول العالم بمخزونات الصخر الزيتي. حيث توجد كميات ضخمة جدايمكن استغلالها تجاريا في المنطقتين الوسطي والشمالية الغربية من البلاد. قدر مجلس الطاقة العالمي احتياطيات الأردن بما يقارب 40 مليار طن مما يضعها كثاني أغنى دولة باحتياطيات الزيت الصخري بعد كندا، (النسبة التقديرية)، والأولى على مستوى العالم بالاكتشافات المؤكدة. بنسبة استخراج بترول تصل ما بين 8٪ - 12٪ من المحتوى، يمكن إنتاج 4 مليار طن بترول من الاحتياطي الحالي، مما يضع نوعية الزيت الأردني، من ناحية الاستخراج، علي قدم المساواة مع مثيلاتها الغربية في كولورادو في الولايات المتحدة، يقدر أن هذه الكمية قد ترتفع إلى 20 مليار طن. الزيت الصخري الأردني يشكل عام جيد جدا، إذ أن محتوى الرطوبة والرماد داخله منخفض نسبيا. وإجمالي القيمة الحراريه (7.5 ميغاجول / كلغ)، وله محتوي كبريتي يصل إلى 9٪ من وزن المحتوي العضوي. الاحتياطيات التي يمكن استغلالها سهل الوصل لها، إذ أن معظمها في مناجم مكشوفه سطحية.
قامت شركة سنكور الكندية بإجراء مسوحات وتجارب في جنوب غرب عمان، وذكرت الشركة وقتها إمكانية إنتاج ما يصل إلى ما يقارب 17،000 برميل يوميا في 2006 و 67،000 برميل يوميا في 2011 ليصل إلى 210،000 برميل يوميا في 2014. لكن الشركة باعت استثماراتها في منطقة جنوب عمان إلى شركتين استراليتين عام 2002.[6]
[عدل]الموارد الأخرى (الفوسفات والسياحة)
يعتمد اقتصاد المملكة بشكل رئيسي على قطاع الخدمات، التجارة، السياحة، الزراعة وعلى بعض الصناعات كالأسمدة والأدوية. هناك نسبة كبيرة من المغتربين الأردنيين في المهجر ,حيث تعتبر العمالة الاردنيه بالعمالة الماهرة والمشهود لها بالكفاءة التي كانت وما زالت ترفد السوق الخليجي به وينافس العمالة الغربيه ويعنبر الأردن من أولى الدول العربية في مجال الكمبيوتر ويوجد في الأردن مصنع لتجميع الباصات ومصانع الكهربائيات ويوجد مصنع نفخر بوجوده كدوله كالاردن وهو صناعه الطائرات الصغيرة. توجد مناجم فوسفات في جنوب المملكة، جاعلة من الأردن ثالث أكبر مصدر لهذا المعدن في العالم. البوتاس، الأملاح، الغاز الطبيعي والحجر الكلسي هم أهم المعادن الأخرى المستخرجة. موقع الأردن المميز بين جيرانه، يجعل منه بلد ترانزيت مهم لكثير من الخطوط التجارية في المنطقة. حيث كان الأردن على سبيل المثال لكثير من السنوات منفذ العراق الخارجي على العالم أيام الحصار الدولي على العراق، وتأخذ المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية مقابل ذالك النفط من العراق بأسعار رمزية، كما تمر معظم صادرات الضفة الغربية في فلسطين بالأردن أولا قبل تصديرها.
[عدل]المواصلات



الملكية الأردنية الطيران الرسمي بالأردن
هناك ثلاث مطارات تستقبل وتطلق رحلات دولية تجارية، اثنان منهم في عمان والثالث يقع في مدينة العقبة. يوجد بالعقبة أيضاً ميناء الأردن البحري الوحيد. لدى الأردن أطول حدود مشتركة مع الضفة الغربية، هناك معبرين حدوديين بين الأردن وفلسطين في مزج بيسان (جسر الملك حسين) شمالاً وفي وادي عربة جنوباً. كذلك يوجد معبر جسر الملك حسين (أو جسر أللنبي) بين المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية والضفة الغربية، وهو المعبر الوحيد بيت ضفتي نهر الأردن الذي لم يغلق عبر السنوات، وتراقبه اليوم كل من الأردن والسلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية وإسرائيل. شبكة الطرق جيدة إلى حد ما، تتركز حول العاصمة عمان وفي شمال وغرب المملكة. هناك خط بري رئيسي يربط شمال الأردن بجنوبه، هو تقريباً ذو أربع مسارب على طول المسافة. كما أن هناك طريق بري رئيسي يمتد شرقاً ليصل إلى الحدود العراقية (الرويشد) والحدود السعودية (العمري). هناك خط سكة حديد يعود إلى أيام الحكم العثماني، يقطع الأردن من شماله إلى جنوبه. تم تجديده والتركيز على خط عمان - دمشق للركاب والبضائع، وخط عمان - العقبة للبضائع فقط.
[عدل]العملة وأسعار الصرف

العملة الرسمية في الأردن هي الدينار الأردني الذي يقسم إلى 1000 فلس، أو 100 قرش. ويوجد الدينار بشكل ورقي للفئات 50، 20، 10، 5، 1 دينار. وتتوفر أشكال معدنية للعملة بقيمة 0.5، 0.25 دينار و 100، 50، 25، 10 ،5 فلسات. سعر الدينار بشكل عام ثابت مقابل الدولار، تبلغ قيمته حوالي 1.41 دولار مقابل الدولار الأمريكي.
[عدل]الآثار



جبل نبو في مادبا المشرف على جزء من الضفة الغربية
هناك في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية عدد لا بأس به من الآثار، هناك البتراء جنوب الأردن وتبعد عن العاصمة عمان حوالي 250 كم تقريباً، حيث أصبحت في يوم 7/7/2007 إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة بعد حصولها على 100 مليون صوت وحلت في المركز الثاني بعد سور الصين العظيم، ولكن هذا التصويت لم يحظى بإعتراف دولي رسمي، وهناك منطقة جرش الأثرية وتبعد عن عمان حوالي 30 كم تقريباً.
[عدل]الأماكن الدينية



جامع الملك المؤسس في عمان
في الأردن، أرض أدوم، ومؤاب، وعمّون، وجلعاد، الكثير من الأضرحة والأماكن المقدسة الإسلامية والمسيحية، وإلى هذه الأرض يفد الباحثون عن مواقع وآثار للأنبياء وللصحابة. كان الأردن بابا رئيسيا للفتوحات الإسلامية، وعلى الأرض الأردنية دارت بعض المعارك التاريخية الكبرى، ومن أهمها معركة مؤتة ومعركة اليرموك ومعركة فحل.
ولتخليد ذكرى الشهداء والصحابة، أقيمت المساجد والأضرحة والمقامات، التي تُبقي الانتصارات الإسلامية حية في الذهن المعاصر، ففي قرية مؤتة مؤتة يوجد ضريح جعفر بن أبي طالب، ومقام زيد بن حارثة حب رسول الله، وعبد الله بن رواحة رضي الله عنهم. أما وادي الأردن (الغور) فيحتضن عددا من مقامات الصحابة الأجلاء ومنها: مقام ضرار بن الأزور ومقام أبو عبيدة عامر بن الجراح، ومقام شرحبيل بن حسنة ومقام معاذ بن جبل، ومقام سعد بن أبي وقاص.
وفي وسط الأردن، قرب مدينة السلط يقع مقام النبي أيوب عليه السلام في قرية بطنا. كما يوجد مقام النبي شعيب عليه السلام في منطقة وادي شعيب القريبة من السلط وضريح النبي يوشع بن نون قرب السلط أيضا وضريح النبي هارون على جبل هارون في البتراء. ولعل كهف أهل الكهف (الأردن) الواقع إلى الجنوب الشرقي من عمّان، من أهم المواقع الجاذبة المقدسة للديانة المسيحية، ففي مدينة مأدبا الواقعة جنوبي عمّان، توجد أرضية الفسيفساء النادرة التي تعود إلى العهد البيزنطي في كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس، وفيها يستطيع الزائر أن يشاهد أقدم خريطة في العالم للأرض المقدسة. وإلى الشمال في منطقة بيت إيدس والتي تقع جنوب غرب إربد يوجد مغارة تاريخية كان السيد المسيح مرّ ومكث بها، غلى جانب كنيسة قديمة في تلك المنطقة.
وإلى الجنوب من مأدبا تقع قلعة مكاور التي سجن فيها النبي يحيى بن زكريا عليه السلام، وفي القلعة قطع هيرودس رأسه وقدمه على طبق هدية للراقصة اليهودية سالومي. أما إلى الغرب من مأدبا، فيقع جبل نبو المطل على البحر الميت والغور، وهناك من يعتقد أن النبي موسى عليه السلام دفن في هذا الجبل الذي أقيم على قمته بناء لحماية لوحات الفسيفساء الرائعة التي تعود إلى القرنين الرابع والسادس للميلاد.
وإلى الشرق من نهر الأردن، يقع المغطس في منطقة وادي الخرار التي سميت قديما ببيت عبرة، ويقال أن السيد المسيح عليه السلام وقف، وهو ابن ثلاثين عاما، بين يدي النبي يحيى بن زكريا عليه السلام لكي يتعمد بالماء، ويعلن من خلال هذا الطقس بداية رسالته للبشرية. ويوجد في المكان عدة آبار للماء وبرك يعتقد أن المسيحيين الأوائل استخدموها في طقوس جماعية للعمّاد. وقد قامت دائرة الآثار الأردنية بترميم الموقع الذي زاره قداسة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني وأعلنه مكانا للحج المسيحي في العالم مع أربعة مواقع أخرى في الأردن.
[عدل]السياحة



سائح في البحر الميت
يعتبر الأردن واحداً من البلاد التي يختلط فيها الاستشفاء من أمراض الجسد مع الترويح عن النفس. وذلك بفضل نعمة كبيرة أنعم الله تعالى بها على الأرض الأردنية حيث تتوافر كل مقومات العلاج الطبيعي من مياه حارة غنية بالأملاح، إلى طين بركاني، إلى طقس معتدل وطبيعة خلابة، الأمر الذي جعلها منتجعات علاجية يؤمها الكثير من طالبي الاستشفاء من الأمراض المختلفة ومن أهم هذه المنتجعات العلاجية:
البحر الميت: وقد سبقت الإشارة إلى أهميته، ولكن الجدير بالذكر أن شركات التأمين الألمانية لا ترسل مرضاها للعلاج خارج ألمانيا إلا للشواطئ الشرقية للبحر الميت حصرياً للعلاج من الأمراض الجلدية.
حمامات ماعين: تقع حمامات ماعين على بُعد 58 كيلومتراً جنوبي عمان، وتنخفض هذه المنطقة 120 متراً عن سطح البحر. وتشتهر بمنتجعاتها وعياداتها الطبيعية التي تقدم العلاج للمصابين بالأمراض الجلدية وأمراض الدورة الدموية، وآلام العظام والمفاصل والظهر والعضلات.
منطقة الحمّة الأردنية: تقع الحمة على بعد 100 كيلومتر تقريبا إلى الشمال من عمّان، وهي من أهم مواقع العلاج والسياحة في المنطقة، وقد أقيم منتجع يقدم كافة الخدمات السياحية والعلاجية.
حمامات عفرا: تقع على بعد 26 كيلومتراً من مدينة الطفيلة في جنوب الأردن، وتتدفق فيها المياه من أكثر من 15 نبعاً، وتمتاز مياه هذه الينابيع بحرارتها وإحتوائها على المعادن، وإضافة إلى هذه المنتجعات العلاجية الطبيعية تمتلك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية شبكة طبية متقدمة تابعة للقطاعين الحكومي والخاص. تمتاز الخدمات الطبية فيهما بحداثة المستشفيات والمراكز الطبية، ووجود عدد من أمهر الاختصاصيين في العالم في معالجة الأمراض المختلفة.
[عدل]المستشفيات
يعد الأردن أحد أكثر البلدان تطوراً في مجال الطب والأدوية على مستوى المنطقة وينافس الدول المتقدمة في هذا المجال، ففي العاصمة عمّان تكثر المستشفيات المتخصصة في معالجة السرطان وأمراض القلب، وأمراض العيون، والعقم، وطب الأسرة وغير ذلك من التخصصات الطبية. وتعتبر مدينة الحسين الطبية من أهم المراكز الطبية في المنطقة. وقد بلغ عدد المستشفيات الخاصة أكثر من 56 مستشفى يتركز معظمها في العاصمة عمان. وقد استطاع مستشفى الأردن (مستشفى خاص) من الحصول على الاعتمادية الدولية (كأول مستشفى عام تخصصي في الأردن) في الأول من شهر حزيران عام 2007.
[عدل]المحميات الطبيعية



محمية الأزرق شرق الأردن
تعتبر البيئة الأردنية بيئة غنية ومتنوعة، حيث تتمتع المملكة بالثراء الطبيعي، الذي يجمع بين البادية والريف، وتتعانق فيه الصحراء مع الحقول الخضراء. وتبعاً لهذا التنوع البيئي تتنوع الحياة والكائنات الحية، النباتية والحيوانية. وقد تأسست المحميات الطبيعية للحفاظ على الأنواع النادرة من الحيوانات البرية، وحمايتها من الانقراض.
محمية ضانا: تقع في الجنوب وتمتد على مساحة 308 كيلومتراً مربعاً. أنشئت هذه المحمية عام 1993 بعد أن أصبحت المنطقة مهددة بالتصحر، وفيها منطقتان رئيسيتان للحيوانات البرية، وأربع مناطق للنباتات، وتضم منطقتا الحيوانات البرية 38 نوعاً بالإضافة إلى نحو 197 نوعاً من الطيور. أما المناطق النباتية فتضم نحو 700 نوع.


وادي رم، جنوب الأردن
محمية الشومري: أنشئت هذه المحمية عام 1975 قرب الأزرق في الصحراء الشرقية، وتبلغ مساحتها 22 كيلومتراً مربعاً، وقد خصصت لإعادة إطلاق المها العربي الذي كان مهدداً بالانقراض. ويمكن لزائر محمية الشومري القيام برحلة سفاري وسط الحيوانات البرية، ومشاهدة الطيور والحيوانات.
محمية الموجب: تقع هذه المحمية على الشاطئ الشرقي للبحر الميت، وتبلغ مساحتها 220 كيلومتراً مربعاً، وتعيش فيها أنواع مختلفة من الحيوانات والنباتات البرية والطيور.
محمية الأزرق: تقع هذه المحمية في واحة الأزرق في الصحراء الشرقية، على مساحة تبلغ 21 كيلومتراً مربعاً. وتعتبر ممراً للطيور المهاجرة ما بين أوروبا وآسيا وإفريقيا.
[عدل]التعليم في الأردن

[عدل]التعليم المدرسي
يمكن تقسيم التعليم المدرسي في الأردن إلى : التعليم الاساسي- ومدته عشر سنوات وهو الزامي ومجاني في المدارس الحكومية وقد تم ادراج رياض الاطفال ضمن المدارس الحكوميه ومدته سنتان قبل دخول الصف الاول الاساسي
التعليم الثانوي; لمدة عامين لاحراز شهادة الثانوية العامة (التوجيهي)، بفروعها المختلفة: العلمي، الأدبي، تكنولوجيا المعلومات (التجاري سابقـا ً) وله مساران (أ)و(ب)، الصناعي، الفندقي، الشرعي، التمريضي الزراعي. يوجد أيضا برامج غير أردنية تعادل الثانوية العامة في بعض المدارس الأجنبية والخاصة مثل (SAT),(IGCSE),(GCE) و(IB) International Baccalaureate
التعليم المهني; تدريب مهني وحرفي لمدة عامين لاحراز شهادة الاحتراف من وزارة العمل بشكل عام وهناك تخصصات مثل داعم فني صيانة كمبيوتر وتمديد شبكات وهو لمدة 10 شهور وتخصصات مثل الحلاقة والفندقة لمدة فصل واحد وبقية التخصصات مثل فنيين الآلات الدقيقة وفني الراديو والتلفزيون وفني آلات التصوير وكهربائي سيارات وميكانيكي سيارات والحدادة والنجارة واللحام تحت الماء والإنشاءات وغيرها العديد من التخصصات المطلوبة وللفتيات هناك برامج الخياطة والتجميل وصيانة الحواسيب ودورات الجرافيك ودورات الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسب الآلي والمؤسسة الراعيه لهذا هي مؤسسة التدريب المهني والآن أصبح هناك أيضا تدريب مهني عسكري للشباب وهي المؤسسة الوطنية للتدريب المهني (الجيش العربي) يتخرج منها الفرد بعد عامين وفي فترة التدريب يتقاضى التلميذ مبلغ مادي ممتاز جدا ً، يعادل رواتب العسكريين وبعد التخرج فهو حر إن أراد أن يبقى ضمن الجيش أم أن يخرج بشهادة معترف بها بالأردن والخليج.
وتطبق وزارة التربية والتعليم الادرنية أحدث الطرق والوسائل التعليمية مثل مباردة مدرستي التي اطلقتها الملكة رانيا العبدالله ومشروع مجالس الطلبة ومجالس اولياء الامور والمعلمين والبرلمانات الطلابية ومبادرة نحو بيئة مدرسية آمن للتخلص من العنف المدرسي واستعمال بطاقات صفراء في الصفوف المدرسية بدل العصا حيث إذا اساء الطالب خلال الحصة يرفع بوجهه المعلم بطاقة صفراء وينتظر ثلاث ثواني.. ثم يذهب للطالب ليشرح له مدى سوء ما ارتكبه ثم يفتح مجال للحوارمع الطلبة حول ما يستحق هذا الطالب من عقاب جراء ما ارتكبه وبعيداً عن العنف الجسدي أو النفسي.
[عدل]التعليم الجامعي
 مقال تفصيلي : الجامعات الأردنية


قاعة الملك عبد الله للاجتماعات في مستشفى جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في اربد
يقبل الحائزين على شهادة الثانوية العامة في الجامعات الحكومية أو الخاصة أو الكليات. تطبق معظم الجامعات في الأردن النموذج الأمريكي الجامعي القائم على نظام الساعات (Credit Hours) الذي يمنح الطلبة المرونة لاختيار عدد الساعات واوقات الدوام الصباحي أو المسائي. هنالك عشرة جامعات حكومية معظمها مرتبط بجامعات في الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة. هنالك أيضا سبعة عشر جامعة خاصة معترف بها على مستوى الدول العربية، وبعض الجامعات الأجنبية كالجامعة الأمريكية والجامعة الألمانية الأردنية. تستقطب الجامعات الأردنية كل عام عدد كبير من الطلبة الأجانب العرب وغير العرب.
المراحل والدرجات الجامعية:
درجة الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة (الدبلوم) وهي من كليات المجتمع ومدتها سنتان ما بعد الثانوية.
الدرجة الجامعية الأولى: درجة البكالوريوس (Bachelor) مدة الدراسة خمسة سنوات للهندسة والصيدلة، ستة للطب واربعة للتخصصات الأخرى.
الدرجة الجامعية الثانية: درجة الماجستير (Master) مدة الدراسة من سنة إلى سنتان، يوجد أيضا شهادات غير أردنية في بعض الجامعات الخاصة الأجنبية تعادل الماجستير الأردني كشهادة (DEA) شهادة الدراسات المعمقة (Diplôme d'Etudes Approfondies) وهي شهادة الماجستير حسب النظام الفرنسي، وشهادة الماجستير الألمانية (Magisterstudium)، وشهادة (MBA) وهي درجة إدارة الأعمال للطلبة ذوي الخبرة.
الدرجة الجامعية الثالثة: الدكتوراة (Doctorate) مدة الدراسة من ثلاثة إلى خمسة سنوات، تخصصات محدودة جدا كالشريعة واللغة العربية.
[عدل]القوات المسلحة الأردنية

 مقال تفصيلي :الجيش العربي الأردني
ملف:Jordan Counter Terrorism Battalion.jpg
القوات الخاصة 71 في أحد المناورات التدريبية


نصب الجندي الأردني في معركة الكرامة
الاسم الرسمي للقوات المسلحة في الأردن هو الجيش العربي. تعود نشأة الجيش العربي إلى نخبة من رجال الثورة العربية الكبرى الذين خرجوا مع الأمير عبد الله بن الحسين (المؤسس) من منطقة الحجاز لتحرير بلاد الشام حيث عمل الأمير عبد الله على تشكيل أول حكومة وطنية في شرق الأردن في 11 أبريل عام 1921. وأطلق سمو الأمير على القوات المسلحة الأردنية اسم الجيش العربي منذ عام 1923م.
إشترك الجيش العربي في جميع معارك العرب المصيرية تقريباً منذ حرب 1948 مرورا بحربا عام 1967و معركة الكرامة وانتهاءاً بحرب تشرين عام 1973.
في الوقت الحالي يعد الجيش العربي من أكثر جيوش المنطقة تنظيماً وتدريباً، وتضم القوات المسلحة الأردنية في تنظيمها ما يلي [7] :
الصنوف الرئيسية:
القوات البرية.
سلاح الجو الملكي.
القوة البحرية الملكية.
أسلحة الإسناد:
سلاح المدفعية الملكي.
الدفاع الجوي الميداني الملكي.
سلاح الهندسة الملكي.
سلاح اللاسلكي الملكي.
الحرب الإليكترونية.
الخدمات:
سلاح الصيانة الملكي.
التموين والنقل الملكي.
الخدمات الطبية الملكية.
الشرطة العسكرية الملكية.
[عدل]الرياضة

يعد الأردن من أكثر الدول العربية في آسيا اهتماما بالشباب والرياضة بشكل عام، ويتجلى ذلك في عدد المجمعات والمدن الرياضية المخصصة للشباب ومن أهمها : مدينة الحسين الرياضية [8] وحدائق الحسين في عمّان، مدينة الحسن للشباب في اربد ومدينة الأمير محمد للشباب في الزرقاء [9]... مما اثر ايجابا على مشاركات الأردن في بطولات عربية وإقليمية ودولية كثيرة وخاصة على مستوى كرة القدم وكرة السلة، اللتان تلقيا إقبالا واهتماما كبيرا من قبل الشباب الأردني. كذلك ألعاب الدفاع عن النفس والسباحة وكرة التنس واليد والفروسية كلها ألعاب يقبل عليها الشباب في هذا البلد بشغف. كما ساهم المجلس الأعلى للشباب بتنمية قدرات الشباب من جميع النواحي الحياتيه عن طريق نشر مراكز الشباب في مختلف محافظات المملكه.
من أكثر الأندية شعبية بين الجمهور الأردني على مستوى كرة القدم، هي أندية الوحدات والفيصلي وشباب الاردن بالإضافة إلى اندية أخرى مثل نادي البقعة ونادي الحسين اربدو...الخ - كما يلقى نادي زين والنادي الأرثوذكسي ونادي التطبيقية ونادي الأرينا... الخ اهتماما كبير من قبل الجمهور ومشجعي كرة السلة الأردنية.
[عدل]الأعياد الوطنية والمناسبات الدينية

التاريخ	المناسبات	ملاحظات	الدوام الرسمي
1 يناير	عيد رأس السنة الميلادية	حسب التقويم الميلادي	عطلة
30 يناير	عيد ميلاد الملك عبد الله الثاني	حسب التقويم الميلادي	دوام
1 مايو	عيد العمال العالمي	حسب التقويم الميلادي	عطلة
25 مايو	عيد الاستقلال الأردني	حسب التقويم الميلادي	عطلة
9 يونيو	عيد الجلوس جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني	حسب التقويم الميلادي	دوام
10 يونيو	عيد الجيش والثورة العربية الكبرى	حسب التقويم الميلادي	دوام
14 نوفمبر	ذكرى ميلاد الملك الحسين بن طلال	حسب التقويم الميلادي	دوام
25 ديسمبر	عيد الميلاد المجيد	حسب التقويم الميلادي	عطلة
10 ذو الحجة	عيد الأضحى المبارك	حسب التقويم الهجري	عطلة.
1 شوال	عيد الفطر المبارك	حسب التقويم الهجري	عطلة
1 محرم	عيد رأ س السنة الهجرية	حسب التقويم الهجري	عطلة
27 رجب	ذكرى الإسراء والمعراج	حسب التقويم الهجري	عطلة
12 ربيع الأول	عيد المولد النبوي الشريف	حسب التقويم الهجري	عطلة
[عدل]مصادر

^ CIA World Factbook - People of Jordan
^ CIA World Factbook
^ دائرة الإحصاءات العامة - الأردن
^ http://world-gazetteer.com/wg.php?x=...=1500&va=&pt=a
^ Jordan
^ Arab Petroleum Research Center, 2003, Jordan, in Arab oil & gas directory 2003: Paris, France, Arab Petroleum Research Center, p. 191-206
^ القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة الأردنية
^ مدينة الحسين للشباب في عمان
^ مدينة الأمير محمد في الزرقاء
[عدل]وصلات خارجية

موقع الحكومة الأردنية الرسمي
وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي
موقع زُر الأردن - وزارة السياحية
تاريخ الأردن على موقع نوسوعة LOOKLEX
	 العراق	 سوريا	 إسرائيل	
 السعودية	شمال	 دولة فلسطين (الضفة) •  إسرائيل
شرق     الأردن    غرب
جنوب
 السعودية	 السعودية	البحر الأحمر •  إسرائيل
	بوابة الأردن
	لدى ويكي مصدر نص أصلي يتعلق بهذا المقال: الأردن
	هناك المزيد من الملفات في ويكيميديا كومنز حول: الأردن

[أظهر]
عرض • نقاش • تعديل
تقسيم المحافظات في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية
	بوابة الأردن
[أظهر]
عرض • نقاش • تعديل
مدن وبلدات الأردن
[أظهر]  منظمات دولية
[أظهر]
عرض • نقاش • تعديل
حركة عدم الانحياز
[أظهر]
عرض • نقاش • تعديل
دول الاتحاد من أجل المتوسط
[أظهر]
عرض • نقاش • تعديل
النزاع العربي الإسرائيلي
[أظهر]  مواقع جغرافية

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

االموضوع كتير رائع  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):

----------


## دليلة

هو رائع  جدا بس طويل ....فيه معلومات عن الاردن  تفيد الي مثلي مايعرفها


يسلمووووووو على الطرح

----------

